# DIY Alignment Tool for Viunyl and Other Transfers



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

This is what I use to align vinyls and transfer papers.










It is made from 1"x1/2" wood with an inner dimension of the lower platen + about 1/3 inch allowance. I place 3 thumb tacks on the upper and lower vertical center of the frame then attach regular sewing threads as in the picture. Actually, each thumb tack is supposed to have a white and a black thread (along each side of the thumb tack) so the thread will be more visible in dark and light colored shirts(but I obviously still haven't done that). 

On the lower frame you can see 3 ballpen marks which is supposed to be a set of 3 thumbtacks on each side. They are 7-9" apart which is the width of most of my vinyl and transfer paper.

The first horizontal thread is about 3-1/2 fingers down the platen(and the shirt's neck line), the 2nd and the 3rd 1/2" further down. these threads are obviously used to position the upper edge of the image 3-5 fingers down the neckline.

4-1/2" and 5-1/2" down the first horizontal thread are 2 more horizontal threads used not only for alignment but the threads are stretched and helps hold "curled" vinyl down. Very handy for aligning multi-colored vinyls. Another inch down are ball pen marks but I will be adding 3 more horizontal threads 1 inch apart.

In the above picture, I place the upper edge of the vinyl about 4" down the shirt's neckline and use the text "The Power of .45" for horizontal alignment. I have premarked the vertical center of the image but the dots are not visible in the picture.

For paper transfer I take the frame off before pressing. For vinyl that requires more accurate registration or for vinyl that "curl" quite a bit, I press down about 1-2 seconds, remove the alignment frame, then press.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Now that's thinking outside the box. Neat idea!


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

How do you ensure you have the t-shirt lined up straight before you put your frame down?

A tip if you have a small heat press where it is difficult to get the shirt lined up straight in the first place..

lay the shirt out flat on a table. line up the transfer by eye, if using vinyl use a guillotine to trim one edge of the transfer so its easier to align. once its in the desired position, get heat proof tape, tape down at least two of the edges to the shirt then bam.. grab your shirt and chuck it on the heat press, no chance the transfer can move once its been taped.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I just hold the shirt by the shoulders with my thumb around the sides of neck line, use the press' arm (that part where the lower platen rests on) as center guide and lay the shirt down. I then hold the shirt by the armpit and check if they are even. Then check the sides. Usually everything comes into place in a few pulls and adjustment.

This enable me to preheat the shirt, prestrecth for transfers, before laying down the transfer or vinyl. Some vinyl brands also tend to curl up in the middle. Laying down such additional vinyls can throw off the registration and the threads hold them down.


----------

